# My new guy - Sabino Arabian Stallion



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I'd like to introduce my new guy, western pleasure champion, DLH Strikeit Rich!
He should be home from California on Monday or Tuesday, so I'll have more pictures then, but here's a couple for now. 

Pedigree: Dlh Strikeit Rich Arabian


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful horse!


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

i love sabino arabians! gorgeous. can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## ashxcx (Mar 27, 2011)

he's very pretty, i don't know much about Arabians - whats a *Sabino?*


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

WS, he's absolutely stunning. Congrats! 

Sabino is a gene, ash. It's responsible for the high whites, wide blaze, and white facial markings on that stallion.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone!
I'm really looking forward to getting him home! It seems like I've been waiting forever for spring to get him up here! 

Ash, Speed Racer has it right. The sabino gene just causes a lot of extra white. Striker, in this case, is a minimal sabino. But you can get them up to Extreme Sabinos where they look like they are marked like Paints. It's pretty neat, if you breed them properly for it.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, what a gorgeous boy 
Congrats on him! What are your plans for him?


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Gorgeous!! More pictures!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Wow, what a gorgeous boy
> Congrats on him! What are your plans for him?


Thanks!
I definitely plan on getting him back into the show ring - I'm just not sure if it will be this year or next. I'd love to make it to a couple of Regional shows with him.
Also thought I'd have a little fun and see how he likes Reining. He's a little old to be starting a new sport, but you never know, he may just love it! 

Thanks Ray!
Soon as he gets home I'll be sharing more pictures, no worries! 
Be interesting to see what he thinks of snow! LOL


----------



## ashxcx (Mar 27, 2011)

oh wow! i love the amount of white on this guy, very pretty. congrats! and thanks for the information!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

WOW!!! What a handsome guy!!!! Congrats on your purchase! You must be so excited to get him home!! Pics are a must when you get him!!!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

=O

At my barn (Also an Arabian training/showing facility, our initials are also WSA!) we would all kill for that boy! He's amazing!!

VB


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I.want.him!!! :d


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

csimkunas6 said:


> WOW!!! What a handsome guy!!!! Congrats on your purchase! You must be so excited to get him home!! Pics are a must when you get him!!!


That I am! 
He should be here on Monday. I never wanted a weekened to pass so badly! LOL
I'll definitely share more pics. :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

VanillaBean said:


> =O
> 
> At my barn (Also an Arabian training/showing facility, our initials are also WSA!) we would all kill for that boy! He's amazing!!
> 
> VB


Thank you! I think I'm gonna have a lot of fun with him!

I think I must have picked pretty common initials. I've seen it on about four other farms as well. LOL


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

When can I send my mares over there? ;-) He is stunning!


----------

